# Maverick Master Angler 18 and Action Craft 1890: First Flats Boat



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thought I had made my decision to search for an Action Craft 1890 as my first flats boat. Been doing more research and went to check out a Maverick Master Angler 18 and was impressed with build and quality. I know both the Action Craft and Maverick would be both good boats as a first Flats Boat. Is there a significant difference between these two on ride, how they handle chop/open water and draft? Difference in quality? Or is it just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Both great hulls. If you're considering used boats, the difference will really come down to price and the condition of the motor and trailer. Take a very good look at the motors. They're the one thing that is most likely to go wrong and the one thing to cost big bucks to fix.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wet test both would be my advice but I personally think the action craft is a little drier just my opinion but I have an action craft and have been on a few hewes in close to the same conditions.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Replacing a tank on an older Action Craft is very expensive something to consider on old models. Both are considered great hulls. I personally prefer the deck layout of the MA. I hate the flip up seat on the AC as it was uncomfortable to me but I am a tall fellow. 

Both have a fairly heavy draft for an 18' so don't expect to get "skinny" in either.


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

Considering a Used 2001 AC 1890 with a 2001 Yam 150 HPDI, asking $16,400. Have not given it a sea trial or had motor inspected, just a walk around, good condition, minor cosmetics. But price seems a little high or is this a fair price?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's hard to say without seeing the actual boat, but in general, I'd think a fair price on a basic 2001 AC 1890 with same vintage motor and trailer and no extras would be more like $9,000 to $11,000. 

OTOH, if the hull is pristine, with no spider cracks, rusty fittings, dings, dents, etc., and if the motor has documented low hours (150 - 300) and the trailer is aluminum with good tires and bearings, and there are some nice electronics included, that might bump the price up a few thousand or more. Add in a hydraulic jack plate, a trolling motor, batteries and charger, hydraulic steering and a Powerpole, and the price goes up another few thousand. Do all the gauges, pumps, and lights work? How about the sound system, and included gear like coolers, anchor and rode, safety equipment? Are there covers and a bimini included? All this stuff adds value. So, depending on lots of variables, there's quite a price range.

If you like the boat, make what you think is a low but fair offer and be prepared to negotiate.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

P.S. If you want to spend $20k, here's a boat I'll sell you. 

https://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/d/pro-line-183-flats-repowered/6693130932.html


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> Considering a Used 2001 AC 1890 with a 2001 Yam 150 HPDI, asking $16,400. Have not given it a sea trial or had motor inspected, just a walk around, good condition, minor cosmetics. But price seems a little high or is this a fair price?


If that had a brand new motor might be talking to him. 17 year old motor, no way almost 17K. Not me anyway.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> If that had a brand new motor might be talking to him. 17 year old motor, no way almost 17K. Not me anyway.


Plus its a 17 year old Yami if it was a Merc maybe. Oh no I didn't.


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> It's hard to say without seeing the actual boat, but in general, I'd think a fair price on a basic 2001 AC 1890 with same vintage motor and trailer and no extras would be more like $9,000 to $11,000.
> 
> OTOH, if the hull is pristine, with no spider cracks, rusty fittings, dings, dents, etc., and if the motor has documented low hours (150 - 300) and the trailer is aluminum with good tires and bearings, and there are some nice electronics included, that might bump the price up a few thousand or more. Add in a hydraulic jack plate, a trolling motor, batteries and charger, hydraulic steering and a Powerpole, and the price goes up another few thousand. Do all the gauges, pumps, and lights work? How about the sound system, and included gear like coolers, anchor and rode, safety equipment? Are there covers and a bimini included? All this stuff adds value. So, depending on lots of variables, there's quite a price range.
> 
> If you like the boat, make what you think is a low but fair offer and be prepared to negotiate.


This boat comes with a Motor Guide trolling motor, Garmin GPS/Depthfinder, poling platform, hydraulic steering, trim tabs, bimini top, and a stainless steel prop. Yam has 400 Hours.


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

Maybe just need to continue looking and being patient, I know one thing for sure, this entire process of searching for a used boat is a learning experience. Really appreciate all the feedback and input from forum members learning allot from everyone on here.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

take your time. When I had a hard on for my 1st flats boat I impulse bought and bought a piece of crap (at least it was relatively cheap)







. When I decided to buy my 1st real flats boat I read everything I could and looked at a lot of boats. I ended up getting a 94 SilverKing with trailer but no motor for a great price, cleaned it up, wet sanded the faded gel coat, re wired it and put a brand new motor on it. I put some love in this boat and it loves me back


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> Considering a Used 2001 AC 1890 with a 2001 Yam 150 HPDI, asking $16,400. Have not given it a sea trial or had motor inspected, just a walk around, good condition, minor cosmetics. But price seems a little high or is this a fair price?


You can probably find a better deal with a lot of patience. However based on the inventory out there, the AC is not unreasonable. Finding a sub 20k larger 18' flats boat with a like new motor under 20k in good shape from a sought after make... good luck in this market. Most of the much less expensive when new 1802 and 1820 ACs are down there but not the 1890.

Now if you want the best bang for the buck. Look for a Key West Stealth. You can find those sub 15k with a solid motor and they are built like little tanks and ride decently.

https://gainesville.craigslist.org/boa/d/2006-key-west-stealth-flats/6705381521.html

https://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/boa/d/2005-key-west-stealth-flats/6709851589.html


----------



## redrooster1977 (Dec 28, 2017)

That boat is gorgeous! Well done!



devrep said:


> take your time. When I had a hard on for my 1st flats boat I impulse bought and bought a piece of crap (at least it was relatively cheap)
> View attachment 43494
> . When I decided to buy my 1st real flats boat I read everything I could and looked at a lot of boats. I ended up getting a 94 SilverKing with trailer but no motor for a great price, cleaned it up, wet sanded the faded gel coat, re wired it and put a brand new motor on it. I put some love in this boat and it loves me back


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Too late on the Gainesville Key West Stealth, I bought it yesterday!



Cam said:


> You can probably find a better deal with a lot of patience. However based on the inventory out there, the AC is not unreasonable. Finding a sub 20k larger 18' flats boat with a like new motor under 20k in good shape from a sought after make... good luck in this market. Most of the much less expensive when new 1802 and 1820 ACs are down there but not the 1890.
> 
> Now if you want the best bang for the buck. Look for a Key West Stealth. You can find those sub 15k with a solid motor and they are built like little tanks and ride decently.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

DW2018 said:


> Too late on the Gainesville Key West Stealth, I bought it yesterday!


Happy for you.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Personally, I like the MA better. And, low hours on an older motor may not be as attractive as some may feel. I would rather have a motor with more hours but with documentation of maintenance, confirmation that non-E fuel was used, and a comprehensive evaluation by a certified technician than simply a motor with low hours. They're out there, you just have to be patient and ready to pull the trigger as soon as you find the right one. Good luck with your search.


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

What is the best way to find a reputable certified technician to inspect motor, obviously recommendations from friends, but if that is not an option in a particular area, do make random calls to mechanics in the area and hope you find a honest tech?


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> P.S. If you want to spend $20k, here's a boat I'll sell you.
> 
> https://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/d/pro-line-183-flats-repowered/6693130932.html


I looked at this CL ad several times during my recent search. Boat looks well restored/maintained and well suited for the area I expect to fish (Steinhatchee to Homosassa) and the bimini/cover are nice extras to have in the package. Seemed like a bit of a drive from Gainesville and I ended up finding something local. If I knew it was someone on this forum selling it, I probably would have considered driving over to take a look. GLWS.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> What is the best way to find a reputable certified technician to inspect motor, obviously recommendations from friends, but if that is not an option in a particular area, do make random calls to mechanics in the area and hope you find a honest tech?


Sounds like boatbrains knows his shit I'd pm him maybe he can givr you pointer's to look for when checking out an engine.


----------



## FLAGGIE83 (Aug 23, 2018)

DW2018 said:


> I looked at this CL ad several times during my recent search. Boat looks well restored/maintained and well suited for the area I expect to fish (Steinhatchee to Homosassa) and the bimini/cover are nice extras to have in the package. Seemed like a bit of a drive from Gainesville and I ended up finding something local. If I knew it was someone on this forum selling it, I probably would have considered driving over to take a look. GLWS.


Thanks


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

redrooster1977 said:


> That boat is gorgeous! Well done!


Fantastic. You got a good deal on a solid boat. I almost went down the Stealth road but ran into my IPB for relatively cheap otherwise I would have been scooting around in one as well.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> What is the best way to find a reputable certified technician to inspect motor, obviously recommendations from friends, but if that is not an option in a particular area, do make random calls to mechanics in the area and hope you find a honest tech?


Best way is to use a surveyor with experience in smaller boats. Good ones will test the oil as well. Unfortunately you are in a sellers market. By the time you arrange a motor test on a good deal, the boat will likely be gone. Well priced boats are going quick.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> Thought I had made my decision to search for an Action Craft 1890 as my first flats boat. Been doing more research and went to check out a Maverick Master Angler 18 and was impressed with build and quality. I know both the Action Craft and Maverick would be both good boats as a first Flats Boat. Is there a significant difference between these two on ride, how they handle chop/open water and draft? Difference in quality? Or is it just a matter of personal preference.


No doubt, The Master Angler has a way better ride than the Action Craft. Also, way drier and one of the best 18ft flats boat ever built. It's a unicorn of a flats boat. More DRY storage than most 20ft flats boats. If Mav still made them, that would be my next flats boat I'd get.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

FLAGGIE83 said:


> What is the best way to find a reputable certified technician to inspect motor, obviously recommendations from friends, but if that is not an option in a particular area, do make random calls to mechanics in the area and hope you find a honest tech?


Good luck finding a mechanic in your area and coordinating his schedule with the owner's schedule with your schedule and with suitable weather. As noted above, a good boat that's fairly priced won't last long enough for you to inspect it if you have to organize a gang to do it. Your best bet is to educate yourself to the point where you can do a credible inspection of boat, motor and trailer yourself. There are plenty of videos on the subject and lots of discussion on this forum. It's not rocket science.


----------

